# 1984 bass tracker III project



## Bowlershop (Jun 25, 2018)

Just picked this beauty up! What to do? Leave it , it’s in great shape. Light remodel? Tracker heritage clone?


----------



## jbird68 (Jun 25, 2018)

I would say if it's in great shape just upgrade the electronics and trolling motor. 

jbird68

Morrison, IL


----------



## Bowlershop (Jun 25, 2018)

Yeah I am going to upgrade all the electronics and wiring do to a critter chewing up some wires. I have to remove some panels to replace the wiring so then I thought maybe I should put some new carpet in it. I’m addicted to rebuilding these things so I’ll prob end up doing more than I need to.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 25, 2018)

Wow - that's in awesome shape!


----------



## thedude (Jun 25, 2018)

Looks like all the hard work is done. Love those seats.


----------



## ckhenshaw4 (Jun 25, 2018)

Beautiful boat.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowlershop (Jun 27, 2018)

Put in a new water pump/impeller kit. Lower unit pressure checked good. Next up is plumbing the Livewell back in, someone unhooked it to use it as storage.


----------



## jethro (Jun 28, 2018)

That thing is flawless!


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 4, 2018)

Replaced batteries. Put in new bildge and livewell pumps. Installed onboard charger. Took the boat out for a few cruzes, runs well and the old trolling motor seems to work great.


----------



## kalninm (Jul 5, 2018)

Those seats are awesome!!!!!


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 12, 2018)

Added CMC trim tilt. I put a switch on the console and one on the transom cap.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 12, 2018)

How fast does that 40 push it?


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 12, 2018)

I didn’t have a GPS with me to see. But it fealt like about 30 with the CMC on there


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 12, 2018)

Maybe high 20s?


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 16, 2018)

This inspired me to get moving on my Tracker III project that I've been dragging my feet on to this point. 

I've got a late 80's 60hp for it, so if the 40hp gets it to the upper 20's I'm sure this will get it going faster than I'm comfortable moving a flat bottom boat.

Congrats again on the turnkey find!


----------



## SNJBassin (Jul 17, 2018)

Wow, that thing is in incredible shape. Congrats and good luck with it


----------



## Bowlershop (Jul 25, 2018)

I sold the boat to my brother so now we both have good trackers to fish from. We upgraded the trolling motor and depth finder.


----------

